# rv squattin



## Deleted member 9462 (Oct 28, 2014)

Got an rv. it's a 26 ft georgie boy. Modified it with a stove for the winter (which means there is a big ol stove pipe sticking about 3 feet off of the roof- it can come off for driving and summer). right now i'm posted up at a farm just outside of the city. working 12 hrs a week for access to utilities and a place to park. not sure how long i'll be out here so i wanna look into options incase i have to leave. does anyone have any good ideas of places to park an rv and live in it? 

best places/worst places?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 28, 2014)

i recently posted a few links in the rubber tramping resources area. i'll be putting up some more soon, but check those out in the meantime.


----------



## Deleted member 9462 (Oct 28, 2014)

great! thanks!


----------



## Corinne (Nov 18, 2014)

walmart, truck stops and national forests are all free


----------

